
'He-Man' Is a Wimp Master (1985) - indigodaddy
https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/opinions/1985/04/21/he-man-is-a-wimp-master/b4ab8df1-e21f-42a1-bff9-8375b2308400
======
bediger4000
This is a very strange article read at 33 years' distance. it name checks
Jesse Helms, Gary Owen, Alan Alda. Women can't serve in combat units. Greed is
still good, All American, even. It was apparently acceptable to call someone a
"pantywaist", a comedic word I grant you, but maybe somewhat too sexist. Maybe
viewpoints have changed, and not all for the worse.

